# junkload.de



## andre2311 (15 Mai 2008)

Hallo Leute,

hab im Forum noch nichts finden können über junkload.de
scheint auch so eine abzockerseite zu sein. bisher kannte ich die gar nicht bis ich mails von denen bekommen habe.
hat schon jemand mit denen bekanntschaft gemacht?

hier eine beispielmail von denen--
Leider haben Sie es versaeumt bisher den offenen Betrag in Hoehe von 50,- Euro zu begleichen.
Wir bitten Sie daher sofort zu reagieren und die Zahlung umgehend zu taetigen.

Bezahlen Sie einfach und schnell per \"Sofort-Ueberweisung\" ueber Junkload.de.

http://junkload.de/rechnung.php?id=b13748d91be6edff851427d64dde0a80

Sie haben bereits die 2. Mahnstufe erreicht. Bei der letzten Aufforderungen werden wir diese an
unserem Inkasso Unternehmen weiterleiten. Es kommen dann mehr Kosten auf Sie zu.

Nach erfolgreicher Bezahlung erhalten Sie eine Lieferung der DHL mit der Junkload-Software .

Haben Sie weitere Fragen? Schicken Sie uns eine E-Mail an [email protected].

Weitere Mahnkosten belaufen sich auf : 64,30,- Euro. Vermeiden Sie es.

Im Mitglieder-Bereich erhalten Sie dann weitere Informationen zu Ihrer CD-Lieferung von Junkload.

Mit Freundlichen Gruessen
Junkload.de - OHG


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Streamtaiment Inc.
31/F The Center
99 QueenÂ´s Road Central
Hong Kong


Ihre IP als auch ihre Verbindungsdaten wurden bereits erfasst und in unserem System gespeichert.


----------



## HUmax (15 Mai 2008)

*AW: junkload.de*

Mir ist das ganze bekannt. Da haben letztens jede Menge solche dubiosen Mails in so einer großen Spam-Aktion bekommen.

Nicht auf den Link in der Mail klicken, den Müll ignorieren und die Mail löschen.


----------



## andre2311 (15 Mai 2008)

*AW: junkload.de*

ja da kommt immer mal eine mail mit anderem inhalt. auf den link hab ich natürlich nicht geklickt
da bin ich also nicht der einzige dem es so geht, was mich nicht wundert. nur hier im forum scheint es neu zu sein, dehalb hab ich es reingestellt als warnung für andere betroffene


----------



## W-48 (24 Mai 2008)

*AW: junkload.de*

Schau mal hier: - High Quality Projekt - JunkLoad.de - Szene im Griff - bei eBay.de: GeschÃ¤ftsverkÃ¤ufe Domains (endet 02.05.08 23:21:21 MESZ)

hochinteressant!


----------



## Marco001 (25 Mai 2008)

*AW: junkload.de*

Genau so ein Mist wie Releases.to.


----------



## wahlhesse (25 Mai 2008)

*AW: junkload.de*

Hallo,

mal ganz im Ernst. Wer sich über solche SPAM-Mails überhaupt Gedanken macht und vielleicht sogar Angst bekommt, sollte mal etwas nachdenken.

1. Wer klickt freiwillig auf so ein "tolles" Angebot? Wahrscheinlich niemand. Daher wird der Kram über SPAM verschickt. Und SPAM-Rechnungen müssen beglichen werden?! :wall:

2. Der "Anbieter" verspricht, nach Zahlungseingang eine CD mit Software zu verschicken, mit welcher man Software runterladen kann. Diese Software gibts zuhauf kostenlos im Netz.

3. Der Preis dieser CD ist, vorsichtig ausgedrückt, etwas überhöht. Man könnte schon locker von Wucher sprechen.

4. Der "Anbieter" droht mit allen möglichen Konsequenzen, wenn man nicht zahlt. Hallo?! Solange Anbieter die CD nicht rausgeschickt hat, ist ihm nicht einmal ein Schaden entstanden.

Der Anbieter ist ein "kleiner Fisch" im Teich der Nutzlosbranche. Wie alle anderen Fische lebt er nur von leichtgläubigen Opfern, welche sich von den sinnlosen Drohungen beeindrucken lassen.

Also, locker bleiben und SPAM dahin verbannen wo er hingehört.

LG
wahlhesse


----------

